# IceMan does it again...DIY Shooting Sticks video



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6-_1yLMPmw


----------



## PredatorHTR (May 17, 2010)

pretty nice! not a bad idea at all!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Looks good, Thanks for sharing


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Very nice.

If you do not want to purchase the carbiners. Go to mud hole tackle online. Search EVA foam. Its the foam used here and on fishing pole handles. You can purchase blocks and even turned pcs. Easy to shave yourself as well. 

Just an idea. Its a useful material for all sorts of things.

Heck you could make a video of cushioned warm bow grips:shade:


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

Great Job Iceman8323 !!!!!!!


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

I DON'T LIKE BEES! Rofl ...

Nice video.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice. Didi something similar with a pair of fiberglass ski poles.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice build , oh yea , I hate bee's too


----------



## Timber's Edge (Jan 18, 2010)

O brother is back at it again! Love the video. Very cool idea! Never really thought about doing it that way.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Not a bad idea at all. Thanks for sharing. Now I'm gonna have to make a pair.


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

By chance do you like bees?


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Just wondering, do you plan on making a DIY bow grip/side plate video? I just searched on youtube and couldn't find anything on how to make one.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Great video again iceman2383. I don't even rifle hunt and I wanna make a set jus for S&G's (smiles & giggles)


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Very cool. Thanks for sharing. Just wondering, do you plan on making a DIY bow grip/side plate video? I just searched on youtube and couldn't find anything on how to make one.


sounds good to me :darkbeer:


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I made some sitting and kneeling shooting sticks out of two full length aluminum arrows and some electrical tape. I like the idea on the standing sticks. Gives me something to do tomorrow.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

TMall said:


> By chance do you like bees?


Oh yes, I think he loves them.


----------



## jt6br (Apr 26, 2009)

*Very cool!*

Keep it going!


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

I............LOVE...................................BEES lol- Seriously, that was a HUGE bee....i think it had an eye patch and a tattoo


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

I made a set of these almost 3 years ago using a rubber grommet (O-ring) and the fiber poles for electric fences... and I used a similar tether across the top but cut the ends lengthwise for an inch to give it more flex so it sat level rather than sticking up all the time. 

Good video presentation - swinging at a bee with a fiberglass pole:teeth: thats funny.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

simple, cheap, easy to put together. sounds perfect for me. im cheap haha.

going to have to find all the stuff and give it a try.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Another great vid


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Very good video. 

Of course we're gonna need to know how the bear hunt went......


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice job!! I made a set out of some old aluminum tent poles and covered the end with some automotive heater hose. They are a little bulkier than yours - but I had everything laying around the shop, so the net cost was $0. :shade:

keep up the great work IceMan


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

MightyElkHntr said:


> Good video presentation - swinging at a bee with a fiberglass pole:teeth: thats funny.


Should have edited in some off camera gun shots.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome, one more thing to add to my DIY list :darkbeer:


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I love these videos.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Squawsach said:


> I love these videos.


ME...........TOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:amen: :set1_signs009:


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! :darkbeer:


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

Great vid, along with the rest of the DIY videos you've posted. Just wondering how long it will take before you have a following of haters for this like you did with the slings, lol. Good post. :shade:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have enjoyed all of the IceMan's post.

I have a request. I need someone to take a golf bag caddy or wheel thingy and make it into a 3d carrier for a bow, ice chest, arrow, and chair carrier. I know it can be done but so far my bungee cords and such are not proving to be a great setup. The ice chest could double as a chair.

Thanks again for all the great posts.


----------



## Trip00 (May 19, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

good video. I made something similiar years back using two 3' wooden dowel rods and a small bolt and locking nut. Covered the tops where the gun goes with electrical tape as when you close them up the thicker stuff will rub. I sit on the ground alot to hunt and it is just the right height.

Dont put too much pressure on those green stakes. They are very light aluminum tubes covered in green plastic. I use them for getting my duck mojo decoy up higher above the grass and when pushing one in the ground one time it bent and cut me. Would be fine for just resting a gun but dont use as a walking stick.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Way cool!!!!


----------



## bowfishe (May 19, 2010)

Nice... Good Job


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

*DIY Shootin Sticks*

Great vid. Thanks for posting and they do work as good as the high $ ones.!!!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

That is pretty sweet. I am going to make a set for myself.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time and showing your idea. Works great.


----------

